# Greatings from a local newb.



## billmidd (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to introduce myself real quick to the local guys. My weight-training partner is training for a triathlon and I finally gave in to my urges and picked up my first (non-gas powered) road bike. I'd been scouring craigslist & RBR classifieds for the past month or so to try and find a good used starter bike and ended up getting a great deal on a full Ultegra Trek 2300 last week. The guy even threw in a case of Siera nevada, and a case of Bud as he was moving to Chicago .

So I'm loving my new toy, and did about 60 miles this weekend. I figure I should start off building a base on some flat stuff, so living in Santa Clara I did Homestead to Foothill to Alpine and turned around once the clouds started getting darker today . Just wondering if you guys had any other good routes that are nice and flat / mild rollers for building that base up.

Question number two: regarding the Bay Area weather and leg/knee warmers. Being that it never really gets cooler than 50 degrees here do you guys buy the fleece lined stuff or just the basic lycra? I have lycra arm warmers that seemed to do the trick today. All I have for my legs are padded bike shorts. On a day like today (mid 50's) my legs feet fine except on the return when I was hitting every stoplight on Homestead. I've been reading that I should at least keep my knees covered to prevent damage. Should I spring for the fleece lined ones or is lycra enough for the good old bay area winter?

I'm surprised it took me this long to get on a road bike, having actually interned with the biggest bike geeks on the web at consumerREVIEW.com when I was back in college, and having a couple of good friends racing Juniors back in high school. Anyhow, I'm having a blast making up for lost time, hopefully it stays dry out this week. If you want to do some flat riding with a newb drop me a line or PM. I'm in my mid-twenties and in decent shape (but not cycling shape yet). 

-Bill


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

For the clothing situation I don't think you need fleece lined for around here. Arm warmers are a must. A long sleeve jersey is nice but I like arm warmers in case you are climbing you can roll them down or take them off and then when you are descending put them back on to stay warm. A set of either full leg warmers or knee warmers should suffice. I personally always wear my knee warmers unless the weather is over 65 degrees. I like to be warm. 

As far as where to ride there is limitless possibilities in our area. You can check out http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/rides.html for a couple different ride maps. Then use those to venture out.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

travis200 said:


> For the clothing situation I don't think you need fleece lined for around here. Arm warmers are a must. A long sleeve jersey is nice but I like arm warmers in case you are climbing you can roll them down or take them off and then when you are descending put them back on to stay warm. A set of either full leg warmers or knee warmers should suffice. I personally always wear my knee warmers unless the weather is over 65 degrees. I like to be warm.
> 
> As far as where to ride there is limitless possibilities in our area. You can check out http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/rides.html for a couple different ride maps. Then use those to venture out.


Yeah, agree on the clothing tips. 

If you want to extend your ride, stay on Foothill until it turns into Alameda de las Pugas at Sandhill. Go until you hit 84, turn left and then take a right on Canada Road. After 8 miles of easy rollers, you'll hit 92, turn around! Round trip from Homestead is about 50 miles. 

Also check out KLIMB: www.klimb.org, Keith Vetter's cool Bay Area map builder.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Different people have different tolerances regarding temperature. Personally, I use thermal knickers and a thermal jersey when the temperatures drop below 55F or so. Remember that if you climb up to Skyline on the peninsula, the temperatures can be 10F more less than at sea level, and the windchill makes the decent feel even colder. Just wear breathable clothes so you don't overheat on the climb.


----------



## reklar (Mar 15, 2003)

Agree with the previous posts about clothing...knee warmers are a must, but would like to add that a vest around here is really nice for descents and shedding wind. I never thought I'd like vests, but now can't live without them!

Congratulations on your new bike!


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

reklar said:


> Agree with the previous posts about clothing...knee warmers are a must, but would like to add that a vest around here is really nice for descents and shedding wind. I never thought I'd like vests, but now can't live without them!
> 
> Congratulations on your new bike!


Agree w/ the vest rec. At the least, when you get hot, you can stuff it in your back. Going anywhere near Skyline, it'll get cold, no matter what it looks like in the valley.

Depends on you cold tolerance. I use Pearl Izumi thermal leg warmers and they are warm. BUT they are the worst because there's no elastic to hold them up when you're riding. I've raced CX many times w/ those things on my knees... Whatever you get, make sure it has the internal elastic to keep it stuck to your skin.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*You forgot something...*



jumpstumper said:


> Yeah, agree on the clothing tips.
> 
> If you want to extend your ride, stay on Foothill until it turns into Alameda de las Pugas at Sandhill. Go until you hit 84, turn left and then take a right on Canada Road. After 8 miles of easy rollers, you'll hit 92, turn around! Round trip from Homestead is about 50 miles.
> 
> Also check out KLIMB: www.klimb.org, Keith Vetter's cool Bay Area map builder.


Woodside Bakery!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey Billmid, welcome to the addiction. Get out there as much as you can and you'll rediscover just how great the south bay area really is. The best source of ride route info I ever found is here:

http://velogirls.com/routes.html

They have turn by turn instructions, mileage, and elevation charts.

francois


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Stalker!*



francois said:


> Hey Billmid, welcome to the addiction. Get out there as much as you can and you'll rediscover just how great the south bay area really is. The best source of ride route info I ever found is here:
> 
> http://velogirls.com/routes.html
> 
> ...


He, he. Also get the Kreb's map of South San Francisco Bay and Monterey Bay at any bike store in the area. It's really well done and useful for planning routes.

http://www.krebscycleproducts.com/T2.html


----------



## billmidd (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the ride info guys. Here's a pic of the bike hanging on the old owners ceiling.








I'm dying to go out and ride again. Picked up a pair of leg warmers to keep the knee juices flowing, hopefully I'll be able to use them if it ever stops raining  .

I also picked up some Dura Ace SPD-SL pedals, Carnac Matrix Shoes. And ordered a Rocky Mount Lariat roof top carriers for my WRX. If the rain holds out much longer I'll have more in accessories than I do in my original bike.


----------

